# My name is Puff and I am.......................



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

....cooking on my new WSM! [smilie=banana.gif] 
Put 2 racks of spares on at 1PM. One rubbed with WRO, and one with one of the rubs my secret Santa gave me, Dizzy Dust. 
Using KF with a couple chunks of hickory and apple.
Had a little trouble early on getting the temp up. But now she's coasting along at 240 and hasn't budged! I'm actually getting things done around the house!Putting a maple fatty on at about 3PM.





Sand in the pan covered with foil






The boss!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice you go Puff...nice to see the brains of the operation as well...But I have a question....Where are the pics of the food on the WSM? and how are you liking your new toy...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm guessing you're doing a "dry run" to get used to how to control the heat...and see how it handles?????


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you're doing a "dry run" to get used to how to control the heat...and see how it handles?????


NO he's got two racks of BB on....he just didn't take any pics..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS..forgot  
Here you go  
Trimmings on the lower rack.



I AM LOVING THIS THING!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff are you planning to take them out of the rib racks once they shrink up some? and how do you like the WSM?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff are you planning to take them out of the rib racks once they shrink up some? and how do you like the WSM?


I hope to for sauce purposes.
This is one fine piece of equipment! I've had one 5* temp drop in almost 3 hrs. It climbed right back up


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice lookin start there Puffy......let us know how those BB's turned out!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

What a difference from the old CharGriller huh?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> atta boy, skipping water and going right to sand.  it sounds like you have things under control.  just remember, little adjustments and wait at least 15 minutes for them to take their full effect.


Sounds like Puffys had some Coaching....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking good Poofy!  Make us proud boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Char Griller    What Char Griller!  
Brian I've had alot of help from great minds that make this board what it is   And your right.....patience .......as far as temps go. The Char Griller would jump right back up most of time. I have to get used to this one.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like you are having fun! I've got to get me one someday! Smoke on!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff if you cooked on the charwhatever, you will have NO problem with the WSM! Can't wait to see your finished pictures!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

So how much are you asking for the Charcrapthing?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

In the foil for an hour......cruisin' along  



Fatty on too.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> In the foil for an hour......cruisin' along
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty on too.



NICE lookin, I bet they're smellin good too!  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh yeah looks great...I bet you are loving that WSM now...but if the mrs thinks it made cooking to easy it kills your justification for working up a thirst.....less beers for the Puff...


----------



## john a (Dec 27, 2006)

You've got it under control, don't forget the pics.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> In the foil for an hour......cruisin' along
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty on too.



What's that in the middle?


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 27, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That be a fatty. Which is a sausage role.  

Looks good Puff!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Those ribs ought to be pretty close to being done by now........


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Took the ribs off. WRO on the bottom sauced with a 50/50 mix of SBR's & honey. Top one with Dizzy Dust, sauced with Curley's BBQ Sauce.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Man those bones look great...how was your first WSM xperience....much different than the old chargriller...huh?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Took the ribs off. WRO on the bottom sauced with a 50/50 mix of SBR's & honey. Top one with Dizzy Dust, sauced with Curley's BBQ Sauce.



Those do look good. Great job. What was your total cook time?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In hours Puff...not beers drank.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying my question... because it takes some of us a much shorter period of time to drink a beer than others.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when the stoker is doing all the work


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

3 beers, 5 1/2 hours


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Man those look great again...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might make a cool Tshirt or team saying
"We get more sauced then our Ribs"TM


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Guys I can't tell you happy I am with this awesome piece of equipment!!
Even after the sun went down and the outside temp dropped....she didn't budge! Toward the end I might have lost maybe 4*  

As for the ribs. Both racks were almost fallin' off the bone!
The WRO with the SBR's was perfect and the Dizzy Dust rack was the same! Brian that is a nice flavor combo you sent me


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 27, 2006)

Great job on the ribs Puff. Yeah, it's almost a crime how easy it is. Next spring, you get yourself a second one and then plant some nice flowers in that Chargriller.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great job on the ribs Puff. Yeah, it's almost a crime how easy it is. Next spring, you get yourself a second one and then plant some nice flowers in that Chargriller.


Or just use it as a grill....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> 3 beers, 5 1/2 hours



What??  You're such a girlie man!


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 27, 2006)

*Looks like Santa Claus was good to you!*

But t'ain't fair... I've been cooking on my WSM for two years and never made ribs that looked that good!  [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## Griff (Dec 27, 2006)

Good job Puff man. The WSM is indeed a joy to cook on.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

"3 beers, 5 1/2 hours "


Is there something wrong with that ratio?..... ohhhhh yeah,,,,,it's the middle of the week!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to pace myself for the first cook chubby :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

Cappy's gonna have his work cut out inventing the best food porn awards! Look great, just glad you don't have an egg.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 27, 2006)

Great looking ribs there Puff.  Nice "very closeup".  

Is soaking the wood chunks the standard for WSMing ?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Great looking ribs there Puff.  Nice "very closeup".
> 
> Is soaking the wood chunks the standard for WSMing ?


Nope, learned that today. Also have to spread the chunks out farther.


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice looking bones Puff....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff I've gotta agree with the rest!  Those ribs are a thing of beauty!!!  You're a master my friend!!!


----------



## john a (Dec 28, 2006)

Way to go Puff. Guess you're liking the new camera as well as the WSM.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brian j,
He's talking about me. We've got a standing joke that started in another thread about excuse to drink while "tending the pit." Of course, with a Stoker that need to tend dramatically decreases while simultaneously decreasing the excuse to drink. But, you and I are on the same page. We don't need no stinkin' pit to drink.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great Puff! Way to go [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice lookin ribs there Puffy boy...makes me wanna get a few racks myself


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone  
You know the one thing I was dissapointed about was the door.
It just seems cheap. For the $ you pay for one you would think it would come with a stronger more tight fitting one.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> You know the one thing I was dissapointed about was the door.
> It just seems cheap. For the $ you pay for one you would think it would come with a stronger more tight fitting one.


The door and the lack of a therm...kind of pisses one off...


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> You know the one thing I was dissapointed about was the door.
> It just seems cheap. For the $ you pay for one you would think it would come with a stronger more tight fitting one.



Some people are just never satisfied !! :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me I'm satisfied with it, just not the door.
It's like a tin can with a latch on it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may feel light, but it's pretty durable.  When you accidently bend it or it rusts, let me know, I'll buy you a new one!


----------



## Rob D. (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ditto, those are some awesome looking ribs....i gotta agree, the beer/time ratio is a little off, even for during the week.....try to work some shots in with the three beers and you'd be right on pace  

be delicate when bending the door to fit better, doesn't take too much to make it worse....doesnt help much either if the middle section is slightly out of round, that's the way jasmine was.... :roll: 

Rob


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

The door is technicly designed to be lightweight yet entransocly durable alowwing the precise amount of air flow and heat transference...or..your just not drinking enough..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

John I just wanted to make sure I did everything right on the first cook.
Trust me when I get used to it it'll be buisness as usaual


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Nice looking ribs Puff.   Get over the door.  :P


I am  

Boy Larry I sure hope it doesn't rust :roll: ......ass :roll:


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> John I just wanted to make sure I did everything right on the first cook.
> Trust me when I get used to it it'll be buisness as usaual



You'll find thats the beauty of the WSM...When I fire up the coffin, it needs tending every twenty min or so..its great with a bunch of buddys sitting around drinking around the smoker...but the wsm allows you the perk of being able to drink alone..wait a min., isn't that a sign of an alcoholic...oh well, if the shoe fits....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that Larry's bike will rust before Puffs door...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Take the door down to your local blacksmith (or metal fabrication shop) and have make a real door out of steel or copper if you have the bucks.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet that Larry's bike will rust before Puffs door...


  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scratch  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet that Larry's bike will rust before Puffs door...



I 2nd that  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]     [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that how they determine it??  :scratch  [smilie=a_biggrin.gif]


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That, and you go to meetings....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That, and you go to meetings....[/quote:3uc5frqg]
I'll bet when you open the door to go into the meeting it's alot stronger


----------



## Brian in Maine (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> John I just wanted to make sure I did everything right on the first cook.
> Trust me when I get used to it it'll be buisness as usaual



By the look of the pictures, I'm pretty sure that you did every thing right.   The ribs look great.  Good luck with your new cooker. Brian


----------



## john pen (Dec 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I'll bet when you open the door to go into the meeting it's alot stronger



WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA............I thought you were over the door thing ??? You are so lucky we are not in the blue room....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Brian in Maine said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats is working on the door thing for me 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to bet that Larry's bike will rust before Puffs door...



It better not!!!  I've had that bike since last Friday and yesterday was the first day I've missed because I'm so freaking sore.  5-6 miles everyday so far, but the 5 miles today was brutal.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already started miss a day then two...then you have a nice coat rack.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like someone was a VERY good lil boy this past year! Good score! Those ribs look awesome for a 1st cook on anything. You can be proud of that. Keep those pics coming!


----------

